# What is real Happiness?



## WishMaster (May 31, 2005)

Hi to all Members,

I have a simple question  to ask u all, what do u best describes the word " HAPPINESS" ? Im still asking myself that question since 20 yrs....

Its it when u live like a Prince or Princess with all the facilities around u, is it when u drive the latest Ferrari car that you are happy? Or is it when u did something good like helping someone and u feel happy about what u did? 

If someone trust you, accept you as you are, care for you, have someone near you ready to support u,  that can be describes as Happiness as well? What's your opinions on that?

Thanks in advance for your reply

Wish Master


----------



## sister (May 31, 2005)

Hppiness is love, especially if it is requited.


----------



## jeffrey (May 31, 2005)

Happiness can be a state of mind that creates a certain emotional response,you could pick up a dictionary to find the definition of happiness,this could help.Happiness though is infinate in it`s meaning,like love...what you have to do is to think about what makes you happy,what makes you laugh what makes you feel contented what makes you react in a positive way to the world around you,happiness is everywhere.What could make you happy could make someone else feel sad,it`s a very personal thing...for sure there are things that make us all feel happy that are the same but to look deeper, if that is what you are looking for, then you have to look within yourself for only you have the answres to your own happiness!


----------



## angelo (May 31, 2005)

I agree with sister, then happiness is to love and being loved. Materialism makes content and gives an excited feeling, but does not make really happy. 
Love in general conducts to happiness, to hold someone in your arms and care about, to believe in yourself and accept love and help from outside puts you close to happiness. It would be nice to have more often these feelings ...


----------



## Daniel (May 31, 2005)

There are interesting phrases in romantic comedies like "I don't need a man/woman to make me happy."  Like Jeffrey was saying, there are many different ways to experience happiness, such as from hobbies, sports, work, spirituality, friendships, etc.


----------



## WishMaster (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello Sister, 

Thanks for you reply, glad to hear from u....i agree with u that hapiness is love, when u r not in love u r not happy and especially if u love someone and that person don't love u back....

May be we can share our opinions on love in its all aspect and i'll be glad to have ur views. Keep me posting

take care
have a nice week
Wish Master


----------



## Diana (Jun 20, 2005)

I think that true happiness is acheived when you truly love yourself.  Everything else on the outside can give you moments (long/short) of happiness.  Loving someone, and having someone love you might make you happy more often.  However, some people who experience sadness and depression regularly have spouses and family members who love them.  People who are shown much love might be able to internalize it, and have an easier time finding their love for themselves.  However, I think that ultimate happiness comes from the inside.


----------



## Diana (Jun 20, 2005)

I think that true happiness is acheived when you truly love yourself.  Everything else on the outside can give you moments (long/short) of happiness.  Loving someone, and having someone love you might make you happy more often.  However, some people who experience sadness and depression regularly have spouses and family members who love them.  People who are shown much love might be able to internalize it, and have an easier time finding their love for themselves.  However, I think that ultimate happiness comes from the inside.


----------



## hugsy (Jun 21, 2005)

i agree that happiness comes from the inside.  and that it is very personal.  if you know what is important to you, when you experience it (whatever it is), it gives you happiness.  love is often said to make people happy, i think it does because we all want to be loved and to give love in return.  it's a human thing.  
also, it depends where you are in life.  if you don't have the basic necessities(food, shelter, etc.), what makes you happy is having them.  if you already have the basic necessities, then you focus on what else could make you happy.  i think we're always striving for more.  and i think part of the happiness we experience is in the striving.  if we're stuck and not doing much, we become unhappy.


----------



## hugsy (Jun 21, 2005)

i agree that happiness comes from the inside.  and that it is very personal.  if you know what is important to you, when you experience it (whatever it is), it gives you happiness.  love is often said to make people happy, i think it does because we all want to be loved and to give love in return.  it's a human thing.  
also, it depends where you are in life.  if you don't have the basic necessities(food, shelter, etc.), what makes you happy is having them.  if you already have the basic necessities, then you focus on what else could make you happy.  i think we're always striving for more.  and i think part of the happiness we experience is in the striving.  if we're stuck and not doing much, we become unhappy.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't really believe in a state of happiness. i think we can have happy moments, but I don't think it lasts. A sense of peace inside is what I would like to have. I think that would enable me to enjoy those happy moments and live through the hard times as well.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't really believe in a state of happiness. i think we can have happy moments, but I don't think it lasts. A sense of peace inside is what I would like to have. I think that would enable me to enjoy those happy moments and live through the hard times as well.


----------



## Diana (Jun 21, 2005)

That's interesting janetr, because a sense of peace inside is what I think I was talking about.  I guess it depends on how you define the word "happiness".  Your "sense of peace inside" was kind of my definition of happiness.  I understand what you mean about being able to enjoy the happy moments more, and perhaps being able to recognize them more easily when they do come along?  And I also understand what you mean about being able to cope with the hard times - accepting that these bad experiences happen, learning from them and then letting them go.  An inner peace, love and acceptance of yourself is what I was talking about when I meant "ultimate happiness".  I think we have kind of the same idea, but we're defining the word happiness in different ways.  Maybe your definition is better.  I haven't looked up "happiness" in the dictionary yet.


----------



## Diana (Jun 21, 2005)

That's interesting janetr, because a sense of peace inside is what I think I was talking about.  I guess it depends on how you define the word "happiness".  Your "sense of peace inside" was kind of my definition of happiness.  I understand what you mean about being able to enjoy the happy moments more, and perhaps being able to recognize them more easily when they do come along?  And I also understand what you mean about being able to cope with the hard times - accepting that these bad experiences happen, learning from them and then letting them go.  An inner peace, love and acceptance of yourself is what I was talking about when I meant "ultimate happiness".  I think we have kind of the same idea, but we're defining the word happiness in different ways.  Maybe your definition is better.  I haven't looked up "happiness" in the dictionary yet.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2005)

One definition among many:

Happiness:  "state of well-being characterized by emotions ranging from contentment to intense joy."  OneLook.com: Happiness


----------



## Daniel (Jun 21, 2005)

One definition among many:

Happiness:  "state of well-being characterized by emotions ranging from contentment to intense joy."  OneLook.com: Happiness


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 21, 2005)

Happiness is being owned by cats

Happiness is the best medicine

Happiness is camping (ewww... bugs...)

Happiness is quotes:



> Albert Camus:
> When you have once seen the glow of happiness on the face of a beloved person, you know that a man can have no vocation but to awaken that light on the faces surrounding him; and you are torn by the thought of the unhappiness and night you cast, by the mere fact of living, in the hearts you encounter.
> 
> Albert Camus:
> ...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 21, 2005)

Happiness is being owned by cats

Happiness is the best medicine

Happiness is camping (ewww... bugs...)

Happiness is quotes:



> Albert Camus:
> When you have once seen the glow of happiness on the face of a beloved person, you know that a man can have no vocation but to awaken that light on the faces surrounding him; and you are torn by the thought of the unhappiness and night you cast, by the mere fact of living, in the hearts you encounter.
> 
> Albert Camus:
> ...


----------

